# Forum Argomenti di discussione Studi di settore e I.S.A.  applicazione studio per contribuenti "forfettari"

## cargia

Salve,
mi pare che quest'anno ci sia molta confusione nella gestione degli studi di settore.
Per un Ente non commerciale che determina il reddito forfettariamente il mio programma richiede la compilazione dello studio o in alternativa l'indicazione della causa di esclusione dello studio stesso (nello specifico 08 "reddito determinato forfettariamente").
Premesso che per il codice attività in questione non sono previsti studi, come si può risolvere la faccenda?
E' solo un problema di aggiornamento del software o c'è qualcosa che mi sfugge?
Grazie a tutti

----------


## Bomber

> Salve,
> mi pare che quest'anno ci sia molta confusione nella gestione degli studi di settore.
> Per un Ente non commerciale che determina il reddito forfettariamente il mio programma richiede la compilazione dello studio o in alternativa l'indicazione della causa di esclusione dello studio stesso (nello specifico 08 "reddito determinato forfettariamente").
> Premesso che per il codice attività in questione non sono previsti studi, come si può risolvere la faccenda?
> E' solo un problema di aggiornamento del software o c'è qualcosa che mi sfugge?
> Grazie a tutti

  Lo stesso capita a me. 
Il codice è 931910 (non mi risulta sia stato approvato lo SdS), è una ASD con opzione per la 398.
Voglio pensare che sia un problema del software...

----------


## cargia

> Lo stesso capita a me. 
> Il codice è 931910 (non mi risulta sia stato approvato lo SdS), è una ASD con opzione per la 398.
> Voglio pensare che sia un problema del software...

  Esattamente sia le ASD che il codice 949990 (Attività di altre organizzazioni associative nca).
Sinceramente mi sembra abbastanza strano che ci sia tale incongruenza.
Credo si possa solo attendere eventuali aggiornamenti/correzioni.

----------


## La matta

Mi sbaglio, o se non è stato elaborato lo SdS, allora si passa automaticamente ai parametri+INE? E se nemmeno quelli fossero stati elaborati, rimangono i soli INE. Oltretutto, per le associazioni che compilano il quadro G, se non ricordo male i parametri sono proprio esclusi in quanto non previsti per gli ENC in semplificata.
Quanto sopra, preso sempre ovviamente con parecchi grani di sale  :Big Grin:

----------


## cargia

> Mi sbaglio, o se non è stato elaborato lo SdS, allora si passa automaticamente ai parametri+INE? E se nemmeno quelli fossero stati elaborati, rimangono i soli INE. Oltretutto, per le associazioni che compilano il quadro G, se non ricordo male i parametri sono proprio esclusi in quanto non previsti per gli ENC in semplificata.
> Quanto sopra, preso sempre ovviamente con parecchi grani di sale

  Il problema è che gli INE non sono previsti così come anche i parametri.
Se non fosse così il problema si risolveva facilmente.
Le istruzioni ministeriali stabiliscono che sono tenuti alla presentazione degli studi (pur essendo nei loro confronti precluso l'attività di accertamento basata sugli studi stessi) anche i contribuenti che determinano il reddito con criteri forfetari (senza indicare i dati contabili). 
Ma se lo studio non c'è???

----------


## La matta

Come possono presentare uno studio che non c'è?  :Confused: 
A questo punto direi che sì, probabilmente c'è un bug da qualche parte...

----------


## cargia

> Come possono presentare uno studio che non c'è? 
> A questo punto direi che sì, probabilmente c'è un bug da qualche parte...

  o qualcosa che non "comprendiamo"...

----------


## factotum

Ho lo stesso problema!
Asd cod. Ateco 931910, inserendo la causa di esclusione studi di settore n° 8, il controllo entratel restituisce l'errore "se la casella cause di esclusione relativa agli studi di settore assume i valori 2, 3, 5, 6, 7, 8, 11 alla dichiarazione devono essere allegati gli studi di settore" e la dichiarazione viene ovviamente scartata.
Il software non mi fa compilare gli studi, ovviamente, perchè gli ho detto che ne è esclusa! Per questo ora apro una chiamata all'assistenza, però poi se me lo sbloccano non saprei che studio allegare.
Voi avete risolto qualcosa nel frattempo?

----------


## cargia

Ciao
abbiamo lo stesso problema.
La softwarehouse mi ha detto di attendere perchè probabilmente il "buco" verrà corretto dall'agenzia aggiornando il software di controllo.
Spero sia così altrimenti sarà un problema inviare la dichiarazione....

----------


## factotum

Si infatti, mi sono anche consultata con il commercialista che anno scorso fece la dichiarazione per la stessa associazione: abbiamo concluso che è meglio aspettare settembre prima di inviare la dichiarazione.

----------


## Wipperman

.... siamo a settembre e intanto il problema persiste!!! Non se ne puo' piu', anch eper la cosa piu' scontata e semplice non c'è certezza!!! :Mad:  
che cavolo serviranno gli studi di settore - mi dico io - in una ASD!!!

----------


## marta78

Siamo quasi a metà settembre e il problema persiste... :Mad:

----------


## Wipperman

sono stati divulgati in questo istante i nuovi programmi di controllo delle dichiarazioni, speriamo risolvano il problema ... stay tuned

----------


## Wipperman

NEGATIVO!! file ancora scartato per NON RISPONDENZA (***C)  :Mad:

----------


## beaberti

Siamo in settembre ma io continuo ad avere lo stesso problema con una ASD.
Mi da errore entratel ma non riesco a compilare lo studio !
Però leggo che le ASD non sono tenute al calcolo ma alla copilazione dello Studio di settore SI! Come vi comportate?  :EEK!:

----------


## La matta

Con l'ultima release di controlli Sogei la mancanza dello studio è passata ad una semplice segnalazione con un solo asterisco, e la dichiarazione passa.

----------


## marta78

> Siamo in settembre ma io continuo ad avere lo stesso problema con una ASD.
> Mi da errore entratel ma non riesco a compilare lo studio !
> Però leggo che le ASD non sono tenute al calcolo ma alla copilazione dello Studio di settore SI! Come vi comportate?

  Io oggi, dopo essermi consultata con dei colleghi, ho deciso di inviare l'Unico della mia ASD in 398/91 senza indicare in RG nessuna causa di esclusione e senza flag su cause di inapplicabilità. 
In questo modo ho superato il problema della scarto per non rispondenza. 
Voi come vi siete comportati?

----------


## La matta

> Io oggi, dopo essermi consultata con dei colleghi, ho deciso di inviare l'Unico della mia ASD in 398/91 senza indicare in RG nessuna causa di esclusione e senza flag su cause di inapplicabilità. 
> In questo modo ho superato il problema della scarto per non rispondenza. 
> Voi come vi siete comportati?

  Nel caso di una ASD in 398/91 con codice attività non compreso in alcuno SdS, esattamente così. Segnala un solo asterisco.

----------


## Bomber

> Nel caso di una ASD in 398/91 con codice attività non compreso in alcuno SdS, esattamente così. Segnala un solo asterisco.

  Io indico codice 8 (criteri forfetari, come previsto dalla 398) e poi prendo visione del warning.
Mi sembra più corretto.

----------


## marta78

> Io indico codice 8 (criteri forfetari, come previsto dalla 398) e poi prendo visione del warning.
> Mi sembra più corretto.

  Inserendo il codice 8 senza allegare lo studio, il software ministeriale mi bloccava e non mi consentiva di ignorare il messaggio. Credo sia piu' di un semplice warning...

----------


## Bomber

> Inserendo il codice 8 senza allegare lo studio, il software ministeriale mi bloccava e non mi consentiva di ignorare il messaggio. Credo sia piu' di un semplice warning...

  Mi sembra sia ***C: è possibile confermare ed inviare l'Unico.
Lo ritengo più corretto perchè negli anni passati è la causa di esclusione che ho sempre indicato...

----------


## Alessandra

> Mi sembra sia ***C: è possibile confermare ed inviare l'Unico.
> Lo ritengo più corretto perchè negli anni passati è la causa di esclusione che ho sempre indicato...

  SCUSA io non riesco a inviarlo  con ***C... come fai a superare il blocco? mi sa che a forza di inviare sono andata in  palla.... 
Grazie.

----------


## roberta s

> Si infatti, mi sono anche consultata con il commercialista che anno scorso fece la dichiarazione per la stessa associazione: abbiamo concluso che è meglio aspettare settembre prima di inviare la dichiarazione.

  
Avete novità al riguardo?? anche io sono bloccata per l'invio e siamo vicini alla scadenza 
grazie 
rs

----------


## factotum

i primi di settembre ho chiesto alla software house se fosse possibile e come accettare ed inviare un file telematico con errore: mi hanno fatto spuntare "accettazione del file telematico con errori bloccanti", così ho ottenuto un file telematico che, pur contenendo ancora quell'errore odioso, poteva essere inviato. Io ho lasciato la causa di esclusione 8 anche perchè per il codice ateco dell'associazione sportiva dilettantistica in questione gli studi di settore non sono proprio stati elaborati.
Ho tremato e l'ho inviato, ed il file non è stato scartato: ricevuta entratel OK.
Francamente non sono proprio tranquillissima, ma non sapevo come fare altrimenti.
Prova a guardare anche qui http://forum.commercialistatelematic...erciale-4.html

----------


## Bomber

[QUOTE=Alessandra;242401]SCUSA io non riesco a inviarlo  con ***C... come fai a superare il blocco? mi sa che a forza di inviare sono andata in  palla.... 
Grazie.[/QUOTE 
E' un codice attività che prevede l'applicazione degli SdS o dei parametri?

----------


## Alessandra

[QUOTE=Bomber;242416]  

> SCUSA io non riesco a inviarlo  con ***C... come fai a superare il blocco? mi sa che a forza di inviare sono andata in  palla.... 
> Grazie.[/QUOTE 
> E' un codice attività che prevede l'applicazione degli SdS o dei parametri?

  NO NON PREVEDE NULLA
949920 CODICE NON ESISTONO STUDI DI SETTORE PER QUESTO CODICE   E SE NON METTO NULLA???

----------


## Alessandra

[QUOTE=Bomber;242416]  

> SCUSA io non riesco a inviarlo  con ***C... come fai a superare il blocco? mi sa che a forza di inviare sono andata in  palla.... 
> Grazie.[/QUOTE 
> E' un codice attività che prevede l'applicazione degli SdS o dei parametri?

  METTO CODICE ESCLUSIONE 10  TANTO NON  HA STUDI PER C UI....... MA SI PUò PERDERSI SU QUESTE COSE.... vabbè.

----------


## Bomber

[QUOTE=Alessandra;242430]  

> NO NON PREVEDE NULLA
> 949920 CODICE NON ESISTONO STUDI DI SETTORE PER QUESTO CODICE   E SE NON METTO NULLA???

  Allora fai bene a non mettere nulla: dovrebbe uscire solo un'anomalia *

----------


## ConsulTM

Su questo argomento qualcuno è riuscito a chiarirsi le idee? nel nostro studio abbiamo diverse associazioni culturali, sportive dilettantistiche, pro-loco escluse dagli sds con causa 8 per redditi determinati forfetariamente, che non passano il controllo di Entratel perchè si dovrebbe comunque allegare il prospetto compilato degli sds.
Che fare? Per quelle attività gli sds nemmeno sono approvati!

----------


## La matta

> Su questo argomento qualcuno è riuscito a chiarirsi le idee? nel nostro studio abbiamo diverse associazioni culturali, sportive dilettantistiche, pro-loco escluse dagli sds con causa 8 per redditi determinati forfetariamente, che non passano il controllo di Entratel perchè si dovrebbe comunque allegare il prospetto compilato degli sds.
> Che fare? Per quelle attività gli sds nemmeno sono approvati!

  Come detto sopra, e anche in altre discussioni, se gli SdS non sono stati approvati io non metto alcuna causa di esclusione, del resto se si trattasse di un'attività normale, non forfettaria, la mancanza dello SdS porterebbe automaticamente ai parametri senza necessità di alcun codice di esclusione! L'inghippo è che per il quadro G ENC parametri e INE non sono previsti. Ma se non si mette alcuna causa di esclusione per gli SdS, Sogei si lamenta con un solo asterisco e la dich.passa.

----------


## ConsulTM

> se non si mette alcuna causa di esclusione per gli SdS, Sogei si lamenta con un solo asterisco e la dich.passa.

  Perfetto, contenti loro...

----------


## La matta

Mi pareva di ricordare questa cosa... ci sono delle *Faq* dell'Ade che rispondono al quesito: 
17) Nel 2010, un Ente Non Commerciale ha esercitato unattività per la quale
non risultava approvato uno studio di settore. Allatto della trasmissione di
UNICO è scattato un warning. Si chiede se lENC doveva presentare il modello
degli studi di settore o il modello INE?
Il contribuente non doveva presentare ne il modello degli studi di settore ne il
modello INE.
In relazione al warning citato si fa presente che le Specifiche tecniche per la
trasmissione telematica Modello Unico 2011 Enti non commerciali prevedono che se non è valorizzata alcuna casella di esclusione o inapplicabilità dagli studi di settore e non è compilato il campo 15 del record B (casella Studi di settore) è prevista, in fase di controllo, una segnalazione di warning che non determina lo scarto della dichiarazione.
Nel caso descritto lENC, che esercita unattività non mappata dagli studi,
doveva superare il segnale di warning e la relativa forzatura non implica nessuna successiva comunicazione di anomalia, esercitando il contribuente unattività per la quale non è previsto linvio del modello studi di settore.

----------


## ConsulTM

Grazie, ora andiamo più tranquilli.

----------


## factotum

Confermo di avere inviato l'Unico nonostante il warning e lasciando la causa di esclusione 8, ed il file non è stato scartato

----------


## Four

> Confermo di avere inviato l'Unico nonostante il warning e lasciando la causa di esclusione 8, ed il file non è stato scartato

  Ma scusa io lasciando la causa 8 me lo bloccava, non ho messo nulla ed è passato con una anomalia. Telefonando al gestionale mi hanno confermato questa prassi.

----------


## factotum

Infatti sono rimasta sorpresa anche io, per farlo ho richiesto assistenza alla softwarehouse, mi hanno fatto flaggare "accettazione del file con errori bloccanti", poi ho inviato il file così prodotto con entratel e ho ottenuto la ricevuta, nessuno scarto.
Tu usi un software specifico, oppure fai con quello dell'agenzia delle entrate?

----------


## ConsulTM

Io, viste le indicazioni pubblicate anche sul sito dell'Agenzia delle Entrate, ho tolto la causa di esclusione 8 e non ho messo niente, ho preferito inviare con un'unica stellina di avvertimento piuttosto che forzare il blocco da tre stelle...

----------


## Four

> Infatti sono rimasta sorpresa anche io, per farlo ho richiesto assistenza alla softwarehouse, mi hanno fatto flaggare "accettazione del file con errori bloccanti", poi ho inviato il file così prodotto con entratel e ho ottenuto la ricevuta, nessuno scarto.
> Tu usi un software specifico, oppure fai con quello dell'agenzia delle entrate?

  Abbiamo Zucchetti, che inizialmente mi aveva proposto piu' o meno la stessa cosa che hai fatto te. Poi invece abbiamo modificato l'anagrafica e nella Dr non risulta niente nel campo "esclusione studi" e il sogei mi ha dato solo una anomalia.

----------


## roberta s

Buongiorno... io ho lo stesso problema quest'anno per la dichiarazione.
Ho messo l'8 come codice esclusione dagli studi di settore, ma file internet non mi accetta il file, e se faccio il controllo
mi esce una incomprensibile sigla ''studi di settore''. Capita anche a qualcun altro???
grazie

----------


## enrico1964

> Buongiorno... io ho lo stesso problema quest'anno per la dichiarazione.
> Ho messo l'8 come codice esclusione dagli studi di settore, ma file internet non mi accetta il file, e se faccio il controllo
> mi esce una incomprensibile sigla ''studi di settore''. Capita anche a qualcun altro???
> grazie

  Lo scorso anno ho avuto lo stesso problema con un  codice attività 949920, ho risolto mettendo il codice esclusione 8 e compilando lo studio di settore VG36U (circolo ricrestivo con somministrazione) (ho scelto manualmente lo studio da compilare). Quest'anno non mi viene permesso di escludere il cliente con il codice 8 e mi fa compilare lo SDS. Ho contattato la casa software che mi deve dare una risposta.

----------

